# Carpal/ stopper pad injury



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

My dog tore the pad at the back of his front leg at the carpal joint which I researched and found called the carpal or stopper pad. Specifically the harder "outer shell" pulled off leaving only a small piece connected at the top of the pad. Envision peeling an orange.

He was in drive at the time and continued to want to work but as he settled he has been favoring the leg and was not happy when I bandaged it. I used vet wrap to hold the flap back to the rest of the pad with a antiseptic cream between.

I saw many people talking about how they had their dog's pads stitched back on after similar injury.

1. anyone done that?
2. is is necessary?
3. is it possible? It will have been 12+ hours before I go to the vet and there is only a very small piece of skin holding it together at the top of the pad.

I understand there are likely very few vets here but am looking for suggestions from real world experience.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't understand. Is this your working dog? Why the delay in consulting a vet?


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, my working.

As far as the delay there was not continual bleeding, the flap of pad was all but removed, and I do not have a 24 emergency vet anywhere within 120 miles. The vet I use has an answering service and could be contacted in an emergency but I did not see this issue as any different than a human's skinned elbow. Maybe I was wrong in my assessment but when I did see the vet this afternoon he just ripped off the flap and provided me a new skin sort of equivalent for dogs.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Is the Carpal pad the one that's high up on the front leg? The one by the dew claw that doesn't touch the ground and there's no weight bearing? 

If so, I've not had one of my own dogs torn, but I know people who have and they just did the same thing you did. Also unless he's worrying it I wouldn't even bandage it, but would keep an eye on it to make sure no infection, just standard care.


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

susan tuck said:


> Is the Carpal pad the one that's high up on the front leg? The one by the dew claw that doesn't touch the ground and there's no weight bearing?


Yes. Thats what I saw it called on random internet anatomy charts


----------

